# Best deals on G Scale



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey all;

I've been out of the market for about three years and my latest perusings of GR gives me the feeling that there are a lot less dealers out there than there used to be.

Anyone have recommendations on who best to go to?

I'm looking primarily at aristocraft, but anything in the 1:29 scale isn't out of the question.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike and Renee Kidman, in Des Moines have been good for most buyers. THey are an advertiser here, as are several other good dealers. I think Aristo you pretty much order right from them on their web site.
Kidmans


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You can check out Robbie's site also! 

RLD Hobbies - also a site supporter!! 

OR Mark Johnson, - aka., ''Silver State Trains" 

Dirk


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike and Renee Kidman have also helped me out quite a bit. They have a good selection of product and are available for questions and great recommendations if they do not have what you want. Here's the link that I use: http://www.reindeerpass.com 
John


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I have used both RLD Hobbies and Reindeer Pass Railroad. Both are excellent sources and would add one more - Caboose Hobbies in Denver, CO. Wholesale Trains is not one of sites I use.

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second Mark at Silver State Trains.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dwight - your My man!!!!!! 

Wholesale trains - buyer beware!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I ve had no problems with Wholesaletrains, just call to check to make sure stock isnt backordered.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Jackie's Trains in Erie, Mi is a good place to go. They discount all their stock & will order anything you want if not already in stock. Jackie & Sonny are great people.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Fred, especially if your in the Detroit/Toledo area Jackie's Trains is highly recommended. 

I have got some great deals from Sonny/Jackie with super customer service if needed.


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

In agreement with tenwheeler - I've had excellent experience with Caboose Hobbies, Denver, Co. They are helpful plus have a large selection of consignment items, used and new.


----------

